# Normandy from Royal Regency



## scotlass (May 17, 2011)

We have secured a week at the Royal Regency in Paris for next April.  We are wondering if it is feasible to do a day trip to Normandy from there by car.  Anyone have any advice?  Also, other day trips from there.  We've been to Paris a few times, so I'm looking for other things to do while there.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Laurie (May 17, 2011)

It could depend on how far into Normandy you want to go, how much you want to see, and how you'd get there. The Normandy beaches are probably too far, tho maybe there are tours. It would be worth your while to add on at least a night, if you can.

But closer-in places, such as Monet's home & garden at Giverny, can be seen as a daytrip (say the guidebooks, we didn't stop there).

Another daytrip idea is Chartres, we drove there on our way out of CDG (trip took 5 hours due to traffic rather than the 1.5 on the map) but there's good and frequent public transportation as I understand. 

If you have a car and have to skirt Paris to get there, traffic can set you back by many hours, and the driving can be challenging and frustrating.

If you do want to pick up a rental car to go in the direction of Normandy, best place is probably Porte Maillot - on the north edge of town, accessible by cab or public transportation, near the highways and not terrible traffic. That's where we picked up our car to leave Paris, we drove thru Normandy to Brittany, it was pretty easy. (And no airport fees.)  

So if you just want a daytrip driving thru parts of Normandy, and maybe see the gardens - or a really long day driving up to the beaches without seeing everything up there - you could probably do it that way.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 17, 2011)

Laurie said:


> Another daytrip idea is Chartres, we drove there on our way out of CDG (trip took 5 hours due to traffic rather than the 1.5 on the map) but there's good and frequent public transportation as I understand.



Was based in a village 10 minutes outside of Chartres for a 2 week stay years ago. Yes, there was good train service to/from Chartres. In the older section of town even in the "dark ages" it had cute little shops along the stone streets (not concrete manufactured pavers). 

Wish I was smarter in my youth!


----------



## pgnewarkboy (May 17, 2011)

The Royal Regency is in Vincennes which is an outer neighborhood of Paris.  You will find mass transit to all of Paris easy from that location. Versailles is an easy train ride from there.  If you have been to Paris twice though you probably did it already.  The Royal Regency neighborhood is residential and distinctly non-tourist.  They have an outdoor food festival once a week with really great and interesting local foods. There is a very interesting site to see in that neighborhood.  Le Chateau de Vincennes.  The French royalty hid their children there during one of the many wars.  It is a very old and beautiful "Castle" complete with a church.  I think Disney Paris is also a day trip from Vincennes.  We didn't do it since we see more then enough Disney in the States.


----------



## Carolinian (May 17, 2011)

You can reach the Loire Valley chateaux from Paris fairly easily but there is far more than you can see in a day.

Closer in, Versailles (and the adjacent Trianon palace), Chartres, Fountainbleu, and Chantilly make good day trips.  St. Denis, whose cathedral contains the tombs of the French royal family is now just a suburb of Paris to the north.


----------



## Jimster (May 18, 2011)

*RR*

Last time I stayed at RR I took a train trip to Normandy.  First, I wouldn't drive a car there for a million different reasons.  The Train was quick and efficient, however, it is more than a day trip.  I did stay over in Bayeau for a night and that was sufficient.  It takes a whole day to see just part of the battlefield not to mention the Bayeau Tapestry.  I booked the battle bus for a tour.  I can't imagine driving your car there after getting up at 6 am, touring an area you have no knowledge of, and then driving back to RR.  It would be very easy to get lost-especially the battle field.  Hire someone like the Battle bus to show you around efficiently.


----------



## scotlass (May 19, 2011)

Thanks so much for the advice.  We have decided to tack on a couple of days at the end in order to have an overnight in Normandy.  We have actually been there, about 30 years ago, but would like to see it again.  The train seems like a good option.  Any other advice would be most appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Laurie (May 19, 2011)

The Peace Museum in Caen is worthwhile and packed with info - we didn't even get to see the whole thing, as we'd driven on a daytrip from Brittany.

Here's more about it, as well as a minivan tour they offer, which we didn't do:
http://www.ricksteves.com/plan/destinations/france/dday2.htm


----------



## Laurie (May 19, 2011)

scotlass, given your TUG name, thought I'd mention that *if* you have time for a whole extra week or part-week or even a few more nights, and haven't been to Brittany lately, Normandy is easy on the way to or from Paris, with a car. 

Our stay in Brittany was _fabulous_ and I'd be glad to pass on some of my favorite places, which include some of the Celtic-language spots such as Ploumanac'h and the amazing Pink Granite Coast - and the miles of standing stones at Carnac ... 

We stayed in one of the best accommodations ever in Dinan, a gorgeous historic 2-br apartment on the riverfront, same or less cost than a TS exchange. Dinan is worth your time, as is the town & castle at Fougeres. Maybe you can work those latter 2 into your itinerary with Normandy, even if you don't have many extra days, but one more in addition to your night in Normandy at least! Check distances from Paris on google maps.


----------

